# Epigen: Need opinions on this need food



## Judy Shafer (Apr 5, 2011)

I started feeding my senior Malinois Epigen by Wynsong. I only feed her this every other day with canned green tripe and some Sojo's veggies on the other days with eggs, chicken thighs, beef, etc for variety. Sometimes Honest Kitchen. Due to a dental issue (damaged tooth) Vet advised again any more raw meaty bones. Hoping to soon order some frozen green tripe to replace the canned. 

Epigen is new and has nearly 60% protein and no starches. Somehow they process out the starches so it is starchless. Profile is: Protein 60%, Fat 11%, Fiber 3.5%, Moisture 12%. Sources are Organic Chicken, Chicken Meal, Chicken Giblets, Vegetable Protein (potatoes, rice, corn and wheat) Poultry Fat, Eggs, Yogurt, Flax seed, etc., etc.

Anyone have experience with this kibble? It is back ordered and hard to get now, at least where I live in Oregon. It is feed both to dogs and cats. Laika likes it, but then she isn't a picky eater. My friend's cat loves it.

Would appreciate your thoughts and insights.


----------

